# ARC LS modification Project IN CHROME!!!!!



## yaesumofo (Feb 14, 2007)

I have been working on a project to modify a few ARC LS flashlights buy with a current twist and finish.
I couldn't find the thread so I am starting a new one. Mainly because The project has turned a corner.
I have included some images of the finish that these lights will be done in. it is called CHROME.
I think some of you will agree that it looks pretty sharp. 

It really took a long time to come upon the Chrome. Now that the choice has been made I thought I would share it with you.






In this image you can see the heatsink we have been working on:





It is unique in many ways not to mention that is is machined from tellurium copper. Wait until you feel the smoothness of the chrome combined with the weight of the light. they have heft without being heavy. At least I think so.





This is about as much as I can give you guys at the moment. More information will be revealed as things progress. Oh I forgot one little detail The light will come with a stock twisty in CHROME as well as a bombelman CR2 twisty. I am hard at work on one other aspect which i can't talk about it but I feel that it will be a real break through for the LS. 
Ask as many questions as you like I will respond as best as I can. One think I can say is we will be using a state of the art driver and emitter driven at reasonable levels. The light will not only look beautiful but will work extremely well as well. Our aim is to recreate the ARC LS with the most current emitters and drivers, Remember how great it was? I do I play with mine often I always long for more power. Well this will answer this need I am sure.
Oh By the way NO lists or sale questions please.
This will be very limited but It is not ready for consumption yet so you will have to wait until the time has come.
Yaesumofo


****Peter Gransee of ARC has contacted me. He has asked me to make clear that this project has is not of his design and is not affilatted with ARC in any way and is not a part oF ARC LS revision history.****


----------



## cryhavok (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

beautiful...can't wait!


----------



## paulr (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaa! :thumbsup: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Led_Blind (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

sexy!


----------



## easilyled (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

looks great!


----------



## bombelman (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

:rock:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

Interesting. Old dogs CAN do new tricks!


----------



## Big ED (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

gimme gimme gimme.....


----------



## AvroArrow (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

Nice, although I thought it may have been something more exotic from the other discussion thread.

A couple questions (if you're allowed to answer them) if you will:
1. Is the CR2 twisty also chromed? It would make sense, but you didn't specify so I thought I'd ask.
2. Since you didn't mention the specifics of the driver, will it run on Primaries or Rechargable (Li-ions)? Or both?
3. Will the LED be relatively easy to replace for those who've got some modding skills? So when the next big thing comes along, we can upgrade it ourselves to keep it up-to-date (like how people are retro-fitting XR-Es and SSC P4s into the old LSes).


----------



## 83Venture (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*


----------



## greenLED (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

:rock: YEAH!! Good to see this puppy finally closer to fruition. Good job, guys.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

I like shiny.


----------



## yaesumofo (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

Yes. Chrome on all parts which will come with this light.

I can't get into driver specifics yet. I will say that we are going for a driver that will easily drive all modern emitters with. Details soon on this.

Yes. The system is designed for maximum flexibility.
The New heat sink (which you will be hearing more about soon) is designed with the modder in mind. Don't worry if you aren't a modder. In any case it will be easy to access the emitter/driver package. (unlike the original) allowing for total modding ease. 

When this project started we had the idea to apply an exotic finish to the LS. Due to materials issues, it became obvious after testing, that delivering a beautiful anodized finish which would have been consistent from part to part and up to the very high standards we have set for this project, would have been pretty much impossible. We made a tough decision to go with Chrome because it is great to look at, EXTREEMELY durable and it is about as cool looking as a finish gets. Go ahead and throw this light into your pocket with your keys. IMHO Chrome is pretty exotic.

I will tell you guys that a lot of work has gone into the development of this project. Those of you who are luck enough to get one of these will be very pleased. 

I am very excited about these lights. Again I have to say it.
This light with it's ultra smooth CHROME finish and the heft it just has a very substantial feeling without being heavy. If is just cool. You will see. ...well some of you will anyway.
Yaesumofo




Avro Arrow said:


> Nice, although I thought it may have been something more exotic from the other discussion thread.
> 
> A couple questions (if you're allowed to answer them) if you will:
> 1. Is the CR2 twisty also chromed? It would make sense, but you didn't specify so I thought I'd ask.
> ...


----------



## lukus (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

That is one sexy looking light!

Not asking to be put on a list or how much, but can I ask if you have an idea of how many you'll be building?


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

INTERESTING !!!

Now ... primaries?

And ... user interface? KISS?

If two "yes" I am very interested. The good old LS has still a place with me ... 

bernie


----------



## karlthev (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

Well, I guess I really started this crazy activity with an LS. If I'm lucky enough, I'd sure like to get one.


Karl


----------



## bombelman (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

We were (are still) costumers also and we also know what it means when it's difficult to replace the engine/emitter/board etc... We have looked at this issue and found a solution which willwork for every newbie as the experienced modder....


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

Wow.

Very pretty, chaps.

Chrome and ARC LS, what a beautiful combination. Count me in!

To be honest, a new emitter and board doesn't sway me as much as the finish. I'd happily take a stock innards with a new body. But if you're doing variable output, more efficiency etc...maybe new is better. I just think that even with P1D-CE, L1D-CE, HDS, even ARC +4 and any other variable output torches at my (our) disposal these days, with all the flashing and blinking and choices we have, how come I still EDC an old ARC single output LS. 

Maybe one of each. 


Well done, 



Be lucky...


----------



## Norm (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

What the last bloke said. Very tempting, just hope it's within my price range.
Norm


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

Beautiful and likely one of the most durable finishes. Why do you think it was used on car bumpers for so long? Not familiar with tellurium copper though other than I see it's used in torches. What are the differences between that and regular copper? This body is being built from scratch? Sounds great if it's affordable and I think one of the things that makes the Firefly appealing is the copper threads in the head to body fit - makes for a very smooth feel in a twisty. Good luck with this project!


----------



## bombelman (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*



matrixshaman said:


> What are the differences between that and regular copper ?


Tellurium, when added to stainless steel and copper it makes these metals more workable. This helps with turning copper, a metal which is wuite soft and might be "gummy" to machine...

Also ,without Tellurium, threaded SS parts can be prone to galling, as can other metals which develop an oxide layer.

I'm no scientist, but this is what some simple research has provided me with.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*



bombelman said:


> Tellurium, when added to stainless steel and copper it makes these metals more workable. This helps with turning copper, a metal which is wuite soft and might be "gummy" to machine...
> 
> Also ,without Tellurium, threaded SS parts can be prone to galling, as can other metals which develop an oxide layer.
> 
> I'm no scientist, but this is what some simple research has provided me with.


Tellurium? I thought that was a place in Colorado. :lolsign:


----------



## KnOeFz (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

Wow... VERY sweet light!
Awesome work guys! :huh:


----------



## cgpeanut (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*



Nyctophiliac said:


> Wow.
> 
> Very pretty, chaps.
> 
> ...



IMHO , when doing a twisty light like this chrome Arc-LS the simplier the UI interface the better, It would be very annoying and impractical to have to twist multiple times just to get into a UI level you want plus you really have to do this with both hands, 

Be carefull too, one thing experience is that if the arc-ls twisty does NOT screw in all the way in, there is a very good chance the battery, li-on or otherwise will get dented and thus destroying the battery.


----------



## jdriller (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

Wow! Very interested


----------



## bombelman (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*



cgpeanut said:


> It would be very annoying and impractical to have to twist multiple times just to get into a UI level you want plus you really have to do this with both hands...



Kiessling also mentioned "KISS"...

Simple is the key and with a twisty, you would want Twist -> On, Twist -> Off. This is how Arc first intended the lights to be and these sold like hot-cakes, so this I agree with you 100%. Nothing is final but solutions are being worked out as we speak.

As you can see, this project is in it's finals stage. Final tests are being done and then the public will have a chance to get this beautiful Gem.....

Cheers !


----------



## paulr (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

Down with any multi-twist interfaces. KISS and stay close to the original. At most, a 2-level twisty but I think even that is not needed. Are these refinished Arc LS bodies or have you machined entirely new bodies from scratch? It's not real clear from the posts.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

I'm in!

- Chris


----------



## yaesumofo (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

The bodies were bought as UNFINISHED ARC bodies. The CR2 tails were custom made and are identical (except in finish) to bombleman's Cr2 Tail part.

We are working very hard at the moment on developing something which all true ARC lovers will really appreciate.
That is all I will say about it. Don't ask. I will not tell until the concept is proven and in my hand...This will be soon.

Just a word about the KISS concept.
This mod really is all about KISS. The light will turn on with a twist. That's it nothing else. The light will be very easy to modify. The light will run on any battery you feed it. This light will be quite bright. Certainly brighter than the orignal...much. The light should if all works out produce a great deal of light without becoming HOT. This is only possible with the advent of new drivers and more importantly more efficient emitters.

Bombleman may post a little something about the driver some time in the near future so watch out for that.

Where ever possible we are using off the shelf (top of the line of course) components. where there was no component we have made them.

A word about price. We can't give you guys a price for this light because the light is not finished yet we do not know our total cost yet. 
I will say this. When done this price for this light will not be anything but reasonable. Some will consider it to be a bargain. Time will tell I am quite sure you will agree that the price will be very fair.
Yaesumofo


----------



## paulr (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*



yaesumofo said:


> The light will run on any battery you feed it.


Do you really mean that? In particular do you mean it will be able to run on 1AA like the early Arc LS's with the 1AA twisty tail? If yes, :wow:! That fills a long-lived void.


----------



## yaesumofo (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

I guess I should amend that to say any 3 volt battery you feed it in either a cr2 or cr123 form factor either primanry or rechargable.
Yaesumofo



paulr said:


> Do you really mean that? In particular do you mean it will be able to run on 1AA like the early Arc LS's with the 1AA twisty tail? If yes, :wow:! That fills a long-lived void.


----------



## bombelman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*

The converter will run and current-regulate from either a CR2/CR123 primary or rechargeable cell, even if it's hot off your charger @ 4.2v....

So what current you ask ? How many lumens ?
Not yet determined. But we all know less bright is more runtime...

The driver is the last of your concerns and might be for a long time.
But technology advances, and it will, so you might want to do
an upgrade, say 3yrs from now ? Don't worry about this...
It will be just like chaging your roll of TP


----------



## moeman (Feb 17, 2007)

beautiful!!!

I want.....


----------



## BladeDogg (Feb 18, 2007)

As I learn more about lights it seems that this one is gonna be top shelf!


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Feb 18, 2007)

Amazing:goodjob:


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: ARC LS REVIVAL Project IN CHROME!!!!!*



bombelman said:


> It will be just like chaging your roll of TP


Now that's the kind of simplicity I'm looking for! 

- Chris


----------



## Clickie (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm thinking that if Bombelman's limited LS CR2 tailcap is any idea of how this new project will be that everyone lucky enough to score one will feel very fortunate!!


----------



## tdurand (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm in for one! Time to fill a void methinks.

T


----------



## cryhavok (Mar 15, 2007)

any updates


----------



## moeman (Mar 18, 2007)

:bump::bump::bump:
:bump::bump::bump:


----------



## waynejitsu (Mar 18, 2007)

Beautiful,
How to get one?


----------



## yaesumofo (Mar 29, 2007)

HI guys. From a crippled computer I just wanted to say that I am going to the chrome shop today to drop the parts for chroming!! I will post new info here in the next week or so about how things are coming. The New heat sink is done and works extremely well. More on that later as well.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Mar 29, 2007)

Awesome! Keep us posted.

- Chris


----------



## Groundhog66 (Apr 28, 2007)

I am SO in for one of these, SWEEEET


----------



## reptiles (May 7, 2007)

Yaesumofo, I read your early post where Peter G. asked you to post the disclaimer... and I must admit I lost interest. It sounded to me that you were re-creating his head design. 

Now, I'm catching up and revisited this thread, and I find that you are using actual LS heads! Well that changes everything! 

I wish you every success and hope I can acquire one of these "modern" LS beauties. 

I'm posting in case there might be others like me that were confused at first. 

Cheers, 

Mark


----------



## dirkp (May 13, 2007)

any news about this light ??


i really want one of them


----------



## TSWrench (May 15, 2007)

... Okay. Thanks to Bombelman, I was able to get on track with this project again. I am still interested in this light. Not to muddy the waters, but I am still a fan of the FLuPIC module, because the FLuPIC is as simple or as involved as you choose to configure it. I think they call that flexibility.


----------



## PKT (May 20, 2007)

I'm still eyeballing this thread has it moved again? or will it BE
moved this weekend? I don't want to loose track of this one.


----------



## PKT (May 31, 2007)

???


----------



## yaesumofo (May 31, 2007)

The idea is to use the actual LS head and create a next gen flashlight around it.
I have completed the new clicky tail and have quite a few ready to go. 

The final innards are very close to being in hand.
I am also very very close to sending the aluminum parts to the chrome shop. I can now do this since I have finished the clicky tail.
So please do keep your eye on the thread. I will say that there will be very FEW of these complete sets available.
They will include a modded ARC LS head with modern emitter and electronics, as well as a reflector,
there will be a clicky tail (mine) a twisty tail (arc) and the now famous Bombleman cR2 tail. All in chrome.
I can't remember if I have been this detailed about what this light will include but now you all know.
Price is not available yet.... ETA...when they are ready ...all of them. NO PRE-Pays. I don't beleive in them.
Yaesumofo



reptiles said:


> Yaesumofo, I read your early post where Peter G. asked you to post the disclaimer... and I must admit I lost interest. It sounded to me that you were re-creating his head design.
> 
> Now, I'm catching up and revisited this thread, and I find that you are using actual LS heads! Well that changes everything!
> 
> ...


----------



## karlthev (Jun 12, 2007)

Is this still in the que?

Karl


----------



## greenLED (Jun 12, 2007)

karlthev said:


> Is this still in the que?
> 
> Karl


I'm still  for those heatsinks...


----------



## stovetop25 (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 13, 2007)

No this is not a Que.

Just a little note I went down and picked up a whole bunch of parts today. These included the NEW MOFO Clicky for this light.
I dropped all of the parts off for PRE-CHROME work.
With a good polish when these sets of parts get chromed they will look incredible.
The polishing takes out any machine marks and microscopic dings.
This makes for a really beautiful chrome finish.
Soon You will see.
I will post an image of the the chromed parts to make you guys drool.

I hope you guys appreciate how much work goes into a project of this nature. Remember the HEAD and twisty tail are the only stock ARC MADE parts. Everything else except electronics and emitter is custom manufactured.
For example here is a look into the guts of the MOFO Clicky:






What is That round nut? You may ask. That is the part I designed to to create contact between the body of the light and the switch. 

Anyway I just wanted you guys to know that I am active and working hard to get these done.
Have a great day.
Yaesumofo


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Guys I have the final Chrome parts in hand!!
The look even better in person.
Yaesumofo


----------



## marcspar (Jun 21, 2007)

How far away is the sale day? They look great!

Marc


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 21, 2007)

To be honest sale on thes is NOT quite around the corner.
It took me a long time to get the MOFOclicky tail done. It was worth the wait. In the tiime that has gone by there have beenadavnces in driver technology and I thnnk emitters have gotten a little better. There are ever better reflectors available.
I have been working on an emitter/driver/reflector combination to do the project justice for some time now. Just as I was going to settle on a driver it appears that the dirver I had planned on using has become scarse. I am forced to go back to the drawing board.
I am open to ideas for the driver. The emittter will most likley be a seoul so the driver must be able to drive a seoul.
I have custom heatsinks and driver boards, custom made MOFO clickies ARC heads, ARC twisties and cr2 twisties all set to go now for the important stuff.

I am now able to focus on the most important element. The light source.
Stay tuned.
Yaesumofo



marcspar said:


> How far away is the sale day? They look great!
> 
> Marc


----------



## kiely23+ (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## cryhavok (Jun 22, 2007)

Might I petition that you use a Cree XR-E as the emitter? I really think the XR-E is better suited to smaller reflectors, thereby making this little light have a bit of throw. 

Take a look at the Draco and Jetbeam micro...Draco uses an XR-E; Jetbeam uses a Seoul P4. Similar sized heads in diameter and the Draco easily out throws the Jetbeam. The same is true for my Seoul and Cree modded Aleph A3's. I've also modded an Orb Raw NS with both a Cree and Seoul and found the Cree to provide a better beam...

I think most people believe the Seoul P4 is better because of the "93 to 118 lumens @350ma" or "240 lumens at 1A" hype...believe me it's not how many lumens but how they are delivered!!! If anything, build 2 prototypes each using a different emitter and I'm confident you will see the XR-E is superior. If you still don't like it, I'll buy that one off you :twothumbs

So who's with me and prefers the Cree XR-E?? Q2 bins are readily available...


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 22, 2007)

Maybe I will just let you guys fill theses beautiful matched chrome sets with whatever pleases you by letting you do the modding....Hmmmmm.
Yaesumofo




cryhavok said:


> Might I petition that you use a Cree XR-E as the emitter? I really think the XR-E is better suited to smaller reflectors, thereby making this little light have a bit of throw.
> 
> I have no prtoblem with the cree XRE emitter. It is just a little more to shuve into a very masll space
> 
> ...


----------



## Groundhog66 (Jun 22, 2007)

I will take an empty set, PP cash at the ready.


----------



## liqht (Jun 22, 2007)

driver
i'm hoping the scarce driver you refer to is not the piglet...because that is what i was hoping you'd use in this project.

emitter
i also prefer the xr-e to the seoul. i've got lights with both emitters, and the cree lights are uniformly better.

reflector
i guess most people prefer reflectors to optics...but i'd be very happy to see this light with a cree and an optic. i know it's not what you had in mind, just thought i'd throw it out there 

any way you do it, i'm still looking forward to these lights. i think the chrome with a 123 or cr2 twisty would make an awesome EDC.



yaesumofo said:


> Just as I was going to settle on a driver it appears that the dirver I had planned on using has become scarse. I am forced to go back to the drawing board.
> I am open to ideas for the driver. The emittter will most likley be a seoul so the driver must be able to drive a seoul.


----------



## XFlash (Jun 23, 2007)

Groundhog66 said:


> I will take an empty set, PP cash at the ready.




What he said.


----------



## paulr (Jun 24, 2007)

Glad to see this project is still happening. Cree vs Seoul I leave to you experts. My thoughts on other stuff: reflector YES. CR123A twisty like LS orignal YES. Bombelman's CR2 twisty is a beautiful piece of work but really wants a smaller light wrapped around it. Any type of computer: NOOOO. Clickie: well I'm willing to wait and see but tend to say NO, stay with the twisty. I never liked the original Arc (Kroll) clickie. A 1AA twisty would be great but sounds not in the cards. What's the lens going to be? I vote for sapphire!


----------



## cryhavok (Jun 24, 2007)

I'd buy an empty set


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 24, 2007)

:naughty::naughty:Good thing this is not open to a vote!!:naughty:

The body parts that come with the set are set. They have all been manufactured QC'ed and chromed.
I never much cared for the kroll clicky Myself.
If you read through this thread and looked at the images you would know I have no intention of including an ARC KROLL clicky tail. I have designed and manufactured my own MOFO clicky designed to directly replace the ARC part. I am also selling these as MOFOclickies in the custom BST forum. They really are superior to the original ARC part in just about every respect IMHO.

The final build will contain the best quality emitters and drivers which will fit in the custom copper heat sink. The front glass? Sapphire? Why? It reduces overall output. Is very expensive to replace if you break it not to mention expensive to buy for the project in the first place. I can't justify the use of sapphire for this project. feel free to try to convince me.
My plan was to to use a high quality UCL from flashlight lens.



Paulr it sounds like you are ready to put together a custom light which will be amazing...and even more costly to do than this project.

Between, custom copper driver boards and heat sinks, custom chrome finish, custom designed and manufactured clicky tails, custom cut UCL's What may end up being a custom driver, when does this madness stop? Hell if I know.:thinking:


I do know this it is impossible to please all of the people...even some of the time.
Yaesumofo



paul said:


> Glad to see this project is still happening. Cree vs Seoul I leave to you experts. My thoughts on other stuff: reflector YES. CR123A twisty like LS original YES. Bomberman CR2 twisty is a beautiful piece of work but really wants a smaller light wrapped around it. Any type of computer: NOOOO. Clickie: well I'm willing to wait and see but tend to say NO, stay with the twisty. I never liked the original Arc (Kroll) clickie. A 1AA twisty would be great but sounds not in the cards. What's the lens going to be? I vote for sapphire!


----------



## X_Marine (Jul 2, 2007)

Ok, quit searching for [SIZE=-1]Compass's[/SIZE] and get these guys moving.. lol

Can't wait.. :wave:
X..


----------



## karlthev (Nov 29, 2007)

Updates my friend?


Karl


----------



## yaesumofo (Apr 24, 2012)

Any interest in reviving this? I have the bodies done. I had some copper heat sinks made too... but were never completely happy with them. Copper proved very difficult to work and was VERY expensive.... All these parts are stashed close but I like to get the project completed one way or another.<br>I do not know the numbers of parts (maybe 25 sets) but I do know that each set included a head a clicky tail and a twisty tail all beautifully hard chromed. These sets are just waiting for switches, windows, reflectors, regulators and emitters.....and maybe a heat sink.<br>I guess what I am trying to figure out is. If enough interest to justify reviving this project. I think they are a very nice platform. Will others agree?<br>Yaesumofo


----------



## easilyled (Apr 24, 2012)

James, where have you been all this time? Nice to hear from you.


----------



## griff (Apr 24, 2012)

tell me how $$ much


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 24, 2012)

Pricing would help in sorting this out. I could potentially build the innards for folks, and turn the light into a killer EDC twisty. Any chance you have a set you might loan me to take measurements and perhaps do a prototype build? Email me if so... notifications on CPF seem to be a little hit-or-miss these days...


----------



## griff (Apr 24, 2012)

Way to step up Scott!
I think this would be a great user light for me!


milkyspit said:


> Pricing would help in sorting this out. I could potentially build the innards for folks, and turn the light into a killer EDC twisty. Any chance you have a set you might loan me to take measurements and perhaps do a prototype build? Email me if so... notifications on CPF seem to be a little hit-or-miss these days...


----------



## karlthev (Apr 24, 2012)

Yo James!!! How HAVE you been? Don't forget the Arc LS you have of mine for these past few years, buried as it may be--as well as my (continued) interest in this project! Yeah, I sure do want one---use my LS for the project while you're at it!
By the by, how's the TDI running?

Karl


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 24, 2012)

Absolutely interested


----------



## griff (Apr 24, 2012)

List of Interest *ARC LS CHROME*

Griff
Karlthev
F250XLT
wolfey
obijuan Kenobe


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Apr 24, 2012)

I would be in for sure if Milky is in.

obi


----------



## wolfy (Apr 24, 2012)

I would buy one.


----------



## karlthev (Apr 24, 2012)

Yo Tim, where didja get the pic??


Karl


----------



## karlthev (Apr 24, 2012)

Yo Tim, where didja get the pic??


Karl


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 24, 2012)

karlthev said:


> Yo Tim, where didja get the pic??
> 
> 
> Karl




Old stock, that's long gone...


----------



## yaesumofo (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello all. It great to hear from you guys. First of all. Where have I been? I have been BUSY!!!! Id love to say I had lots of free time to play but that just has not been the case.
I think the best approach might work somthing like this. 
If we come to a consensus.... I will pull the bits and pieces out from their hiding place and determine exactly how many sets there are. Ill send off a set to Milkyspit for examination and build up. IF he comes up with a workable solution then we can approach the best way to do it. 
I sort of see it like this. 
I will sell the the sets to whom ever wants one. you will then contract with Milkyspit for the build out.
This is pretty much stream of consciousness thinking here so as a concept it's subject to change. 

The one thing I know is that HARD CHROME makes for a beautiful flashlight AND it a whole lit easier to find than a black anodized flashlight rolling around on your car floor or purse because it is so darn shiny!! 
OK I am off to compose a PM to Milkyspit.

Look guys I am open to any ideas you might have. I am a cost conscious guy. Over the years between buying the parts and making parts I have a fair amount invested into these chrome sets. I seriously doubt I will recoup that dough. This project has always been more a labor of interest than a profit making venture. 
So please take it easy with the ideas. The goal (mine) is to get these out to people who want them. I would like to see them turned into AMAZING POCKET ROCKETS with state of the art Emitters and regulators and reflectors. 
The orignal LS was ground breaking. There is no doubt that good design is timeless. The ARC LS was good design. 

OK so lets proceed.
Yaesumofo


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 25, 2012)

I think your best bet would be to just sell the sets to whomever wants them, and let the buyers figure out what to do with them. You could keep what you want, and finally wash your hands of the remainder. I'd rather not get tied into any particular builder, and would like to keep costs down as well.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 25, 2012)

yaesumofo said:


> The ARC LS was good design.



One of my first EDCs & still one of my favorites. I still have all of mine.


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 25, 2012)

darkzero said:


> One of my first EDCs & still one of my favorites. I still have all of mine.




Still one of the coolest hosts around.....I've still got a few First Run's, but have sold off all my LS's. Will, I know you're retired but...any interest in this project?


----------



## notrefined (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm interested!


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm interested. Good to see you back in the game, Son Of The Academy Award Winning Actor.


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 25, 2012)

We need to keep the pressure on this time, to make sure this project reaches the finish line.


----------



## Drywolf (Apr 25, 2012)

Please add me to list, thanks


----------



## karlthev (Apr 25, 2012)

Go James GO!

Karl


----------



## KuanR (Apr 26, 2012)

I joined CPF at a late time but through browsing and seeing the ARC LS, I was disappointed they were no longer made. This is an opportunity I do not want to pass up, so count me in if funds permit!


----------



## yaesumofo (Apr 26, 2012)

Today I pulled the parts. There are going to be 15 sets that will include the main ORIGNAL. Arc head and cr123a twisty. 
A cr2 twisty 

The yaesumofo clicky. 


I have copper heatsinks for them as well .
The jury is still out on the copper parts.

In any event they look as cool today as they did 5 years or so ago.

A cool improvement would be to have ORIGNAL clickie tails too. I did not have any of those when the chrome plating work was done. Oh well.
The mofo tail is a great replacement
I'll send a set to milkyspit. Let's see what he comes up with. 
Anybody have any interesting ideas?
Let's hear 'em.
Yaesumofo.


----------



## kiely23+ (Apr 26, 2012)

neutral XM-L + Shiningbeam 3-level driver, 3.04A max. + OP-reflector + Copper heatsink + IMR123 + clickie...


----------



## wolfy (Apr 26, 2012)

I think XML LED, and a driver that can power it, prefer just two or three modes (low med hi dont need more than that I reckon). If you can get up to 2A and still be useful, would be cool.


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't think it needs to be anything over the top, something more useful perhaps. L/M/H w a neutral XM-L, even a neutral XP-G would be nice. Should run on a primary or RCR, but I'd rather not have to use an IMR so the drive current shouldn't be too high.


----------



## notrefined (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd be happy with a single mode high cri (XP-G, nichia, or 3500k 80CRI XM-L would be adequate) suitable for cr123a primary cells plus li-ion


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 26, 2012)

Perhaps if James can give us an idea of what the host set will cost, we can better judge how much we have left to spend on making the actually work. Not looking to make this a $500+ Arc, so a simple LE may be the only option.


----------



## karlthev (Apr 26, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> I don't think it needs to be anything over the top, something more useful perhaps. L/M/H w a neutral XM-L, even a neutral XP-G would be nice. Should run on a primary or RCR, but I'd rather not have to use an IMR so the drive current shouldn't be too high.




Agreed. Let's keep this reasonable. The shell is an updated (chrome) classic and should be a classic with some improvements. We have a million hot rod lights out there to choose from if that's what we want in terms of performance.


Karl


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 26, 2012)

I think "Modernized Classic", should be the theme of this project. Elegant styling, without making it something it's shouldn't be. Can you tell I somewhat of an Arc purist? 


:wave:


----------



## cy (Apr 26, 2012)

cooooool... ARC LS lives!! 

I've still got lots of ARC LS hosts if you run out.


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 26, 2012)

cy said:


> cooooool... ARC LS lives!!
> 
> I've still got lots of ARC LS hosts if you run out.



OH DAMN, we got cy to come out of the woodwork.....AWESOME!


----------



## greenLED (Apr 27, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> OH DAMN, we got cy to come out of the woodwork.....AWESOME!


Absolutely!

Hey, 'mofo, are these the same copper heatsinks you sent me aaaaages ago? The design was über cool, but I was never able to get them to work in any of my LS bodies (wouldnt' screw in all the way).


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 27, 2012)

Now it's getting good.....bringing back good memories :thumbsup:


----------



## karlthev (Apr 27, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Now it's getting good.....bringing back good memories :thumbsup:





....and now, some progress..........................


Karl


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Apr 27, 2012)

Best popcorn thread in a year.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 27, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Now it's getting good.....bringing back good memories :thumbsup:



From before you joined ..... interesting.


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 27, 2012)

easilyled said:


> From before you joined ..... interesting.




I was a lurker for quite some time...


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 29, 2012)

Nothing?

Why am I not surprised...:sick2:


----------



## karlthev (Apr 30, 2012)

I do understand there's some folks out here with PayPal ready......:devil:


Karl


----------



## F250XLT (May 1, 2012)

karlthev said:


> I do understand there's some folks out here with PayPal ready......:devil:
> 
> 
> Karl



Ya think?


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox (May 1, 2012)

Very cool. The Arc LS is still my favorite EDC. The form factor is the best ever. To bad Arc stopped making them.


----------



## F250XLT (May 2, 2012)

Sooooooo, Milky...are you getting a host to check out?


----------



## F250XLT (May 8, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Sooooooo, Milky...are you getting a host to check out?




Knock, Knock...


----------



## yaesumofo (May 8, 2012)

Hello all.
OK there are very few complete chromed Arc LS body part sets available.

I have sent some parts to Milkyspit. so that he may work up a solution.

At some point in the very near future I will place the available sets up for sale.

You all will have the option of course to build them up yourselves send them to Milkyspit or send them to your favorite builder.

Each set will include 

1x ARC LS body (OEM)
1x Arc CR123a LS twisty (OEM)
Ix Cr2 twisty (Yaesumofo)
1 Yaesumofo clicky CR123a body(Yaesumofo) With retaining nut McClicky and Boot
1 copper heat sink (may or may not work for you for holding an emitter/driver board)

These will be the only parts you receive. YOU will need to procure the balance of parts windows reflectors emitters drivers o-rings Heat sinks and ARC retaining nuts as required for your project.


Thats 4 chromed parts and a copper sink a switch (switch rataining nut) and boot....

I have high hopes for what all of you can do with these beautiful chromed parts.
The hard chrome is beautiful and will last and last. 

I hope there is enough interest for me to sell all of these sets (less than 20).
My wife is encouraging me to sell them off. (if she only knew how much actual time, gas, and money I have into this project.
The copper for the heat sinks was ridiculously expensive. 
I have always been fair about how I have priced the projects I have sold here. These sets will be no exception.
BUT BE WARNED. They will not be inexpensive. I wish I could afford to give them away but I can't.

Still interested???
Have a great day and watch this thread for updates regarding the sale of these fine hosts.

Yaesumofo


----------



## F250XLT (May 8, 2012)

I'm glad I have a stash of retaining rings and windows, the rings may be difficult to find these days.....I am definitely interested.


----------



## yaesumofo (May 8, 2012)

I DO NOT HAVE ANY STASH.



F250XLT said:


> I'm glad I have a stash of retaining rings and windows, the rings may be difficult to find these days.....I am definitely interested.


----------



## F250XLT (May 8, 2012)

yaesumofo said:


> I DO NOT HAVE ANY STASH.



But I do :huh:


----------



## yaesumofo (May 9, 2012)

me too.
ymf


----------



## F250XLT (May 9, 2012)

yaesumofo said:


> me too.
> ymf



I have no doubt.

I may go straight classic with this host, and install the spare board I have. Not sure I'll be able to resist the temptation to do something really cool with it though, perhaps a triple XP-G :huh:


----------



## wolfy (May 9, 2012)

Im ready to buy a chrome kit!!


----------



## F250XLT (May 9, 2012)

yaesumofo said:


> Hey Guys I have the final Chrome parts in hand!!
> The look even better in person.
> Yaesumofo


----------



## F250XLT (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (May 10, 2012)

While I think I get the jist of this thread...am I right in thinking that you would need to have some Arc parts lying around (innards) in order to take advantage of these hosts?

If there is ever a working version of these complete and available, I'd like to call 'next in line,' for whatever that's worth. 

In any case, these look 100x better than any other Arc host I have seen on these busy forums.

obi


----------



## F250XLT (May 10, 2012)

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> While I think I get the jist of this thread...am I right in thinking that you would need to have some Arc parts lying around (innards) in order to take advantage of these hosts?
> 
> If there is ever a working version of these complete and available, I'd like to call 'next in line,' for whatever that's worth.
> 
> ...



If the proper LE is fabricated, no additional parts would be needed. But if you plan to do something more like stock, yes. The only parts that were in the original are, the optic/board/retaining ring & o-rings I believe.


----------



## F250XLT (May 11, 2012)




----------



## F250XLT (May 13, 2012)




----------



## F250XLT (May 15, 2012)

My popcorn is already stale, and I have a sneaking suspicion this is not gonna happen.


----------



## John_Galt (May 15, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> My popcorn is already stale, and I have a sneaking suspicion this is not gonna happen.




I sure hope it does... I just received a first run Arc LS from a poster on the marketplace... I'd like to get it updated, so I contacted milkyspit... Hopefully, between the interest expressed in this thread, and his previous experience modifying Arc LS's, he can whip up some magic.

As an aside, does anyone know where a new heatsink can be found? If Scott doesn't reply back, I think i'd like to try my hand at modifying one of these myself, even if it just ends up being an emitter swap.


----------



## F250XLT (May 15, 2012)

John_Galt said:


> I sure hope it does... I just received a first run Arc LS from a poster on the marketplace... I'd like to get it updated, so I contacted milkyspit... Hopefully, between the interest expressed in this thread, and his previous experience modifying Arc LS's, he can whip up some magic.
> 
> As an aside, does anyone know where a new heatsink can be found? If Scott doesn't reply back, I think i'd like to try my hand at modifying one of these myself, even if it just ends up being an emitter swap.




You might want to see if you can crack the head open before you make too many plans, I have had a couple that were impossible. As far as new heatsinks go, they are hard to come by. I think something would need to be manufactured if these are going to be hot rods. I have these two on the right that were with my Arc stuff, not sure what they are exactly.


----------



## karlthev (May 15, 2012)

They are sinks Tim.


Karl


----------



## F250XLT (May 15, 2012)

karlthev said:


> They are sinks Tim.
> 
> 
> Karl



Getting closer to having everything needed...


----------



## John_Galt (May 15, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Getting closer to having everything needed...




So, other than contacting Scott, does anyone have any ideas for a driver? The driver in the original Arc LS's was mounted on both sides of the heatsink... Not much room to do much else, unless we're going with something along the line of a new heatsink/driver-emitter/optic package such as... Oh, who's it that has the XP-E/G triples and singles with the driver components on the PCB?


----------



## cy (May 16, 2012)

karlthev said:


> They are sinks Tim.
> 
> 
> Karl





F250XLT said:


> Getting closer to having everything needed...





John_Galt said:


> So, other than contacting Scott, does anyone have any ideas for a driver? The driver in the original Arc LS's was mounted on both sides of the heatsink... Not much room to do much else, unless we're going with something along the line of a new heatsink/driver-emitter/optic package such as... Oh, who's it that has the XP-E/G triples and singles with the driver components on the PCB?



first off ... apologies to OP for this possible hi-jack 

all of the above has been covered eons ago when highest performance emitter was considered an Xbin Luxeon. 
if someone wants to start a new thread on this topic ... will be glad to jump in. please PM me if it happens.


----------



## karlthev (May 16, 2012)

Sure Charles, chime in! Good to hear from you!


Karl


----------



## F250XLT (May 16, 2012)

cy said:


> first off ... apologies to OP for this possible hi-jack
> 
> all of the above has been covered eons ago when highest performance emitter was considered an Xbin Luxeon.
> if someone wants to start a new thread on this topic ... will be glad to jump in. please PM me if it happens.




You are correct, it was covered eons ago. But not sure we need to start a new thread, we still need to find out where the LE for this project is coming from. So I see nothing wrong with discussing it within this thread, as long as James is okay with it.


----------



## cy (May 16, 2012)

karlthev said:


> Sure Charles, chime in! Good to hear from you!
> 
> 
> Karl



yup it's good to be posting on CPF again ... but generally it's not polite to garbage someone else's sales feeler thread. flashlight burnout can be deep ... 

if I can find it, still got somewhere a copper heatsink Larry sent me. it'd almost be easier to draw one up with solid works. then have it CNC.


----------



## cy (May 16, 2012)

duuuuupppp


----------



## John_Galt (May 16, 2012)

Hey CY, sent you a PM.


----------



## F250XLT (May 16, 2012)

cy said:


> yup it's good to be posting on CPF again ... but generally it's not polite to garbage someone else's sales feeler thread. flashlight burnout can be deep ...
> 
> if I can find it, still got somewhere a copper heatsink Larry sent me. it'd almost be easier to draw one up with solid works. then have it CNC.




This is not a feeler thread, it is a thread in which we are trying to make these hosts complete. As you can see from the below quote, James is looking for some help in making this happen...So, please post any thoughts or suggestions you might have here.



yaesumofo said:


> Today I pulled the parts. There are going to be 15 sets that will include the main ORIGNAL. Arc head and cr123a twisty.
> A cr2 twisty
> 
> The yaesumofo clicky.
> ...


----------



## F250XLT (May 16, 2012)

Perhaps member spc would like to get involved 

Or perhaps vinhguyen54?


----------



## mahoney (May 16, 2012)

Looks like a few threaded ARC rings are still available at the Sandwich Shoppe. 

Aleph LEs will work in the 2nd generation ARC heads like these, this gives you some options in readily available parts and drivers for a DIY solution. An Aleph LE is thicker than the original ARC electronics/heatsink, so there will be an issue with space on the "length" or "z" axis that will mean a cut down reflector, custom reflector, or no reflector would need to be used. I once milled as much as possible off the bottom (while still leaving just enough to contain the driver board) of an xr-can to get about 1/8" back when making up an LE for an ARC...That helped make space for most of a McR 18 in the head.

Fortunately the ARC LS has a bit of "adjustable length" available in the head-battery pack joint. So long as the o-ring is covered and the head does not bottom out on the battery pack before making contact between the LE and the battery, it's all good.


----------



## wolfy (May 17, 2012)

I would be happy just to buy the shell and add my own electronics.

I was thinking for something usefull, perhaps a neutral XP-G and a GDuP 1.2A driver.


----------



## cy (May 17, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> This is not a feeler thread, it is a thread in which we are trying to make these hosts complete. As you can see from the below quote, James is looking for some help in making this happen...So, please post any thoughts or suggestions you might have here.



thanks for the clarification ... just now noticed date of this thread is from 2007 ... me thinks original offer is all but dead. 

it's been quite sometime since I've been active on CPF... so forgive me if I'm not up to date on what the latest boards and emitters are. 

long ago... when the original ARC company went out of business. several large blocks of parts got scattered to the wind before I managed to buy the entire remaining inventory of ARC from Peter. then I proceeded to chase down every batch of parts possible that I didn't buy from Peter. 

pretty safe to say, I've still got the world largest cache of ARC parts. 
one cannot change ARC's place in history as world first production Luxeon light. 

ARC's timeless design will never go out of date. but electronics and emitters have long since gone by the wayside. good thing ARC LS (not first run) were designed from the get go to be modded. 

note ARC LS first run were potted in epoxy, opening would generally destroy guts and sometimes body. so please don't destroy the few remaining working ARC LS first run lights. most folks are not aware first run electronic were one of the most efficient at draining a CR123 cell ever made. take a dead CR123 cell out of other flashlights. odds are that battery will still work in First Run. 

I've still got available most of the parts listed in my signature link. look through the list, then PM to inquire if still available.


----------



## F250XLT (May 18, 2012)

cy said:


> I've still got available most of the parts listed in my signature link. look through the list, then PM to inquire if still available.




All we need to complete the project is an LE, reflector & window I believe.


----------



## cy (May 18, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> All we need to complete the project is an LE, reflector & window I believe.



that's assuming the original chrome ARC bodies are still available posted from 2007. 

I've got a few sterile bodies with un-anodized twisty tailcaps and/or HA clickies tailcaps that could be chrome plated if anyone wants to take up this project.

should be able to find the proto copper heatsink Larry made awhile back. but that model probably will not be correct for current boards/emitters

please post currently available desirable electronics. preferably an entire light engine like the old sandwich or sammies from Dat2zip. P60 dropin modules are another standard light engine. that's too big of course. 

anyways... to update me, please post all the super coool current options for emitters and boards.


----------



## F250XLT (May 18, 2012)

Cy, you may want to read through this thread. James revived it, stating he has around 15 hard chromed sets available. We are currently trying to come up with a modernized LE for the stock hosts.


----------



## F250XLT (May 21, 2012)

Alrighty then, I guess this one is gonna go by the wayside once again. No more bumps from me, wake me when something happens and perhaps I'll still be interested. :tired::sleepy:


----------



## yaesumofo (May 28, 2012)

Cy and Group.
This is not all BUT DEAD.
Milkspit is working up a build.
I have the chrome parts.

I have build one up myself with my copper sink and a flupic driver emitter board. (I have a few of these around somewhere!!! I have yet to find the bulk of them....
It works but is not very bright compared to some of today's lights. So I know there is potential with this combination.

What I will do especially if there is desire. is to sell the existing chrome sets to those of you who want to build up your own solutions.

I have sent scott a set for a build up. as a courtesy to milkspit I will wait for him to post his solution.
then the sets will be put up for sale..
Lets hope he is done soon.

I have great hope for these lights. just a little work is required to figure this one out.
Remember those Arc mods that used a Penny as the heat sink?? 

More really soon I hope.
Yaesumofo


----------



## F250XLT (May 28, 2012)

yaesumofo said:


> I have sent scott a set for a build up. as a courtesy to milkspit I will wait for him to post his solution.




We may all grow old before this happens I'm afraid...


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 11, 2012)

Perhaps the worst decision ever, was to get Milky involved in the building of the LE. I was really looking forward to getting this off the ground this time, and Scott is well known for taking next to forever sometimes. Was also hoping whomever was going to build the LE would actually communicate....And oh, I don't know, perhaps involve the people who will actually be buying this kit?


----------



## hank (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm still using my First Run #1685 -- and grateful for the warning those were potted in epoxy and not to bust it.

If new innards come available I'll be looking for a shell for another one, I really like the size and feel of the Arc LS more than anything since.


----------



## wolfy (Jun 11, 2012)

Im happy to mod one myself.


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 11, 2012)

James, perhaps it's time to just put a price on the host kits and see how it goes?


----------



## datiLED (Jun 12, 2012)

I would be interested in the price of a host to build myself.


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 12, 2012)

datiLED said:


> I would be interested in the price of a host to build myself.




I'd be interested in you building an LE for me, if James ever lets go of the hosts.


----------



## datiLED (Dec 8, 2014)

After 2-1/2 years in inactivity, this thread deserves a bump. 

What happened to the project? Any chance of getting an empty host?


----------



## socom1970 (Dec 10, 2014)

I've got a few Arc LS lights. I would love to have this done to one of mine!


----------



## F250XLT (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## F250XLT (Jul 31, 2015)

Dang, times have definitely changed. This was quite a hot topic back in the day, obviously not anymore...:mecry:


----------



## datiLED (Jul 31, 2015)

There isn't much to get excited about unless yaesumofo digs the Arc hosts out of his garage. The price will have a lot of bearing on whether the chrome hosts can generate interest, too.


----------



## nbp (Jul 31, 2015)

Gold medal for longest running interest thread in CPF history. These could be awesome with some modern emitters in them. Does yaesu even visit anymore? Just pull em out, sell em, let people figure out what to do with them.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes I am aware. DatiLED IS CORRECT. Buried in the garage. They are beautiful and ready. If there are people who want to build the lights up with modern emitters I think they would make very fine flashlights. I might be motivated not by profit I will never recoup the dough time gas energy... That's not the point. It may sound strange but maybe they have been waiting for an amazing emitter. Is there one?
It takes more than cool hosts.
Yaesumofo


----------



## nbp (Aug 1, 2015)

Well you sure won't recoup any money hanging onto them, lol. What is your definition of an amazing emitter? I would consider some of the Nichia 219 offerings to be pretty great.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 1, 2015)

yaesumofo said:


> .... If there are people who want to build the lights up with modern emitters I think they would make very fine flashlights....It may sound strange but maybe they have been waiting for an amazing emitter. Is there one?
> It takes more than cool hosts.
> Yaesumofo



Cree XP-L Warm White ?

Osram Oslon High CRI ?


----------



## datiLED (Aug 1, 2015)

I would like to build out a set with triple Nichia 219B (or c) LEDs driven by a GDuP H.O. converter board. Primary and RCR battery support, 3 levels and a high of 1.2A

The Osram Oslon LEDs will work, but I haven't tried the XP-L with a triple optic. 

















I have pretty much given up on trying to get a single emitter in the Arc. A low profile reflector is hard to find, and cutting down a McR20-S looks odd through the window.


----------



## nbp (Aug 2, 2015)

^^^


----------



## F250XLT (Aug 3, 2015)

Derek, that looks like a great idea!


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Aug 4, 2015)

Derek, I missed your UV LE's, but I don't want to miss this!

obi


----------



## ma tumba (Aug 4, 2015)

Wow, this is very interesting. What is the length of that twisty host?


----------



## KuanR (Aug 5, 2015)

Great looking hosts. I remember reading this thread when I first joined CPF. If Derek could get some hosts and put in his triples, I would be very interested in one


----------



## luxlunatic (Aug 20, 2015)

I have an Arc twisty that is polished aluminum running a DataLed trip XPG (IIRC) that is an awesome setup!
I remember this tread and since then wanted to add a chrome to the collection, and with a Data trip XPL, that would be sick!!!


----------



## cy (Sep 30, 2015)

datiLED said:


> I would like to build out a set with triple Nichia 219B (or c) LEDs driven by a GDuP H.O. converter board. Primary and RCR battery support, 3 levels and a high of 1.2A
> 
> The Osram Oslon LEDs will work, but I haven't tried the XP-L with a triple optic.
> 
> ...



what a blast from the past .. those new Arc drivers sure look interesting .. fyi .. I'm still sitting on a boatload of new old stock Arc inventory


----------

